# New Toy Oshkosh snow fighter aka snowzilla



## Xtreme Fab (Sep 22, 2013)

I finally had a child hood dream come true. I bought last friday a 1989 oshkosh snow fighter from the US AIR FORCE. She has no rust, and very low miles at 11,027. She has a 3406 cat and the 3 speed autoshift transmission. Runs great too. Soon as we got her off the flat bed we took her for a spin. She came with a frink roll over plow. But I have a 11' valk butterfly wing plow for her. Got to do some work to her. We are 1st going to paint her orange. Than paint teeth down each engine cover. Then put "SNOWZILLA" across the back of the cab.

So far she is doing a great job as a billboard for our snow plow dealership. Just about every 4-5th vehicle slows down and takes a picture or you can hear people go "oh wow that's cool" But she already has been put on contract with the State of Maryland. Plus I got a few counties that already inquired about her for emergency blizzard work.

If any one around maryland has a fixed V plow forsale, I need one ASAP. The SHA wants me to have one for her.

I do need the hydraulic pump that runs off the front Pto, some one took that off prior to her being sold. I also need a drivers side engine cover.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

That is Bad AssThumbs Up I live less than 1 hour from your shop. I am comin' by to meet Toy Oshkosh in person !!!!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If its not to personal, what did she cost, and how did ya find it? Darn cool if ya ask me.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Those roll over plows are cool, saw them in action at the Minneapolis airport.


----------



## Xtreme Fab (Sep 22, 2013)

Well I got her from a dealer only government surplus. She was under $10,000 with all the fees, and trucking to get her here. Last 6 I have looked at where either stick tranny, rusted to beyond repair, thought it was worth it weight in gold, on the other side of the country, wasn't a dealer so I couldn't bid on it and finally a local one the I made an offer on and the guy said he would think about it, then sold it for $500 more than my offerr:realmad:. 

These usually they go for the $15,000 range in this set up. When they have the spreader or with wing plows they start at $25,000. The one I really wanted the dealer was asking $55,000 for which was way over priced. (had all the bells and whistles)


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

Xtreme Fab;2036728 said:


> Well I got her from a dealer only government surplus. She was under $10,000 with all the fees, and trucking to get her here. Last 6 I have looked at where either stick tranny, rusted to beyond repair, thought it was worth it weight in gold, on the other side of the country, wasn't a dealer so I couldn't bid on it and finally a local one the I made an offer on and the guy said he would think about it, then sold it for $500 more than my offerr:realmad:.
> 
> These usually they go for the $15,000 range in this set up. When they have the spreader or with wing plows they start at $25,000. The one I really wanted the dealer was asking $55,000 for which was way over priced. (had all the bells and whistles)


Nice looking


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You bought last Friday?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

May need to put Timbrens on the front (ha ha).


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Awesome truck. I am not too familiar with those, but why is the plow on the drivers side? And what is sha and why do they want a fixed v plow on it? Is that for the blizzard conditions only? Seems like the wing plow would offer a lot more versatility. 
Are you putting a spreader on it?


----------



## Xtreme Fab (Sep 22, 2013)

Its a frink roll over plow. Its basically a reversible one way plow. The whole thing picks up and rolls over 180 degrees. The top of the plow has a 2nd cutting edge for when its plowing the other direction.





 video of one working.

SHA - state highway administration

V plow for blizzard use only. Otherwise it will have either the roll over or a 11' high speed butterfly plow.

No spreader, its getting a weight box. Not going to rust it up for no reason.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

How do you know its a "she"?


----------



## Xtreme Fab (Sep 22, 2013)

All trucks are girls. Didn't you know that. LOL or on another note, its a bad @ss *****. So again its a she.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Ne1;2036940 said:


> How do you know its a "she"?


No nuts hanging from back bumper.................


----------



## gassux (May 30, 2010)

check new york city DCAS auctions, i usually see a couple of V plows on there and they are pretty well maintained.


----------



## conifers4 (Jul 8, 2009)

more pics please


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Subscribed. Awesome truck and very anxious to see it when you're done. You'll have to keep updating this thread as you paint and make progress!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Bada$$ wesport


----------



## LuckyPlower (Dec 8, 2012)

That thing is wild.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm jealous, I have been looking for a nice Oshkosh blower truck, I can't find anything for less then $30k


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't wait to see this finished


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Xtreme Fab;2036604 said:


> I . We are 1st going to paint her orange. Than paint teeth down each engine cover. Then put "SNOWZILLA" across the back of the cab.
> here is pretty bad ass paint scheme, I have never seen a white one before, and it has teeth


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Not sure how far you are from central pa but on my little cruise on my motorcycle I saw a guy had a bunch of older internationals and fords he had one big V plow sitting there not sure of the specs on it but if you were interested I could stop and look at it and get more details for you


----------



## Xtreme Fab (Sep 22, 2013)

Please do, I need one asap. Only two i found that would fit are in Maine or upstate ny


----------



## Xtreme Fab (Sep 22, 2013)

We found a Frink V plow for SNOWZILLA.

Its a 9' at the bottom, 10.5 at the top and 7' tall. Soon as we get a free day I am going to sandblast it and paint it like an american flag.


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Xtreme Fab;2059495 said:


> We found a Frink V plow for SNOWZILLA.
> 
> Its a 9' at the bottom, 10.5 at the top and 7' tall. Soon as we get a free day I am going to sandblast it and paint it like an american flag.


Glad you found something. I stopped 2 times at that guys house and no one ever answered. I'm sure with the stuff he has sitting by the road he gets a bunch of people that stop and ask him to sell. So he just doesn't answer to strangers lol


----------



## Xtreme Fab (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for trying. I ended up getting this from another dealer who made me a deal on it since I also want to use it as a sign for our dealership. What sucked was getting it shipped from NY to MD costed me $500


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Xtreme Fab;2036604 said:


> I finally had a child hood dream come true. I bought last friday a 1989 oshkosh snow fighter from the US AIR FORCE. She has no rust, and very low miles at 11,027. She has a 3406 cat and the 3 speed autoshift transmission. Runs great too. Soon as we got her off the flat bed we took her for a spin. She came with a frink roll over plow. But I have a 11' valk butterfly wing plow for her. Got to do some work to her. We are 1st going to paint her orange. Than paint teeth down each engine cover. Then put "SNOWZILLA" across the back of the cab.
> 
> So far she is doing a great job as a billboard for our snow plow dealership. Just about every 4-5th vehicle slows down and takes a picture or you can hear people go "oh wow that's cool" But she already has been put on contract with the State of Maryland. Plus I got a few counties that already inquired about her for emergency blizzard work.
> 
> ...


This is in NY too. It's somewhat older than yours but it has all the equipment you need to complete yours. www.auctionsinternational.com Town of Spaford #6583 lot #0001 uship you may find somebody with a lowboy coming your way. The truck is fair to good condition.


----------



## Xtreme Fab (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh almost forgot, I had a guy stop by the shop asking about Snowzilla. If I knew where it came from? Well I got all the paper work for it saying where it was from, why? He kinda just chuckled and asked if I would like the missing engine cover for it? Ummm yes why do you have it? So he showed up a week later with it. He used to drive it when it was located in WV for the national Air guard. He said they forgot to put it in the cab when it was sent to surplus. The electric shut off doesn't work for the engine, need to manually kill the injector pump which is why they surplus it? Really that like a $200 part. 

He said during snowaggadon in 2010 he and a few other guys with sister trucks ran non stop for 4 days clearing the base and helping the local township.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Xtreme Fab;2059602 said:


> Oh almost forgot, I had a guy stop by the shop asking about Snowzilla. If I knew where it came from? Well I got all the paper work for it saying where it was from, why? He kinda just chuckled and asked if I would like the missing engine cover for it? Ummm yes why do you have it? So he showed up a week later with it. He used to drive it when it was located in WV for the national Air guard. He said they forgot to put it in the cab when it was sent to surplus. The electric shut off doesn't work for the engine, need to manually kill the injector pump which is why they surplus it? Really that like a $200 part.
> 
> He said during snowaggadon in 2010 he and a few other guys with sister trucks ran non stop for 4 days clearing the base and helping the local township.


Thats awesome, I bet he will want to see it all back together and painted.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

hey extreme fab, if you haven't got this book yet I highly suggest getting it. It is over 300 pages of technical info and a bit of a history lesson of the Wt2206. It is a bit on the pricey side but worth every penny for the amount of info in it.
Just a little tid bit from the book, it stated that if you where to build a brand new WT2206 today it would cost over $300k. So you can feel real good about your purchase of under $10k for a truck that probably has another 50 years of life left in it. Your score is even better because 1991 was the last year of the Oshkosh 2206 rebuild program. Your truck is almost as new as you can get. It most likely started life as late 50's or 60's year though, and was probably rebuilt a few times between then and 1989.
The air force still has so much respect for the 2206 that they refer to them as the "varsity squad" and they refer to the new H-series as the JV team .


----------



## Xtreme Fab (Sep 22, 2013)

Masssnowfighter

I got a copy of it. I bought one about an hour after I bought snowzilla at the auction. Amazon got the book here before she showed up on the lowboy. 

I read the whole thing on the 7 hour flight to st thomas for my honey moon.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Xtreme Fab;2036902 said:


> Its a frink roll over plow. Its basically a reversible one way plow. The whole thing picks up and rolls over 180 degrees. The top of the plow has a 2nd cutting edge for when its plowing the other direction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very neat vehicle. The plow blade itself, when vertical, reminds me of a woman's ........ ehumpf..........

Oh well, that's the horny 16 year old I am....


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Xtreme Fab;2060498 said:


> Masssnowfighter
> 
> I got a copy of it. I bought one about an hour after I bought snowzilla at the auction. Amazon got the book here before she showed up on the lowboy.
> 
> I read the whole thing on the 7 hour flight to st thomas for my honey moon.


Did you pay any attention to the wife during the honey moon?


----------



## Xtreme Fab (Sep 22, 2013)

thelettuceman;2060568 said:


> Did you pay any attention to the wife during the honey moon?


Yep. Had the book read by the time we landed. So she had my undivided attention the rest of the week. Except when I kept thinking I need the snow blower attachment for it.


----------



## Iceman26 (Dec 4, 2010)

I've always like these machines and can't wait to see the finished product. Thanks for sharing.

Ice


----------



## Big Boss Man (Jan 19, 2008)

Better get one of these!
http://www.dhsdiecast.com/Oshkosh-P-Series-2-Axle-4x4-Plow-Yellow/productinfo/SW3004-Y/


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Not even the models are cheap !!!


----------



## Xtreme Fab (Sep 22, 2013)

thelettuceman;2063353 said:


> Not even the models are cheap !!!


Try buying parts for one.

I just got in the hydraulic pump for one. Since it uses a special gear box reduction drive. If I could even find a new one, they are $3500.00

Lucky I was able to get Steve over at SA McClean to find one off a parts truck he had. (he is the only guy in the country who has a salvage yard for big snow equipment) $500 plus $80 shipping.

Now soon as we slow down on our snow plow sales at our western/buyers dealership. I will get her finished up.


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

Seen your ads on CL cool looking truck, might have to come check er out.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Xtreme: It is my intention to stop by and introduce myself. I may need your "open 24 hour service" during a snow storm. You are not that far from me. I also want to meet "Snowzilla"


----------



## Xtreme Fab (Sep 22, 2013)

thelettuceman;2064136 said:


> Xtreme: It is my intention to stop by and introduce myself. I may need your "open 24 hour service" during a snow storm. You are not that far from me. I also want to meet "Snowzilla"


Feel free to stop by 9 to 5:30ish M-F 9ish to 1ish Sat.

Let your friends know I am open 24/7


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

Do you have her ready for the Blizzard of 2016?


----------

